

India’s Answer to Uber, Ola Takes $210M Led by Softbank at $1B Valuation - linux_devil
http://www.techcrunch.com/2014/10/27/olacabs-softbank-india/

======
DrinkWater
I was in Bangalore once. Traffic is like hell. Hard to imagine such a service
in big cities. But at least you wont get screwed by the auto-drivers.

